# Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

*Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate

This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*

An appeals court on Thursday ruled in favor of 16 Western Michigan University athletes who sought religious exemptions from their school’s vaccine mandate.

The court said in a 3-0 opinion it would not stop a decision by a federal judge to block a vaccine requirement for student-athletes who objected on religious grounds, The Associated Press reported.

“We do not doubt (WMU’s) good faith, nor do we fail to appreciate the burdens COVID-19 has placed on this nation’s universities. ... But having announced a system under which student-athletes can seek individualized exemptions, the university must explain why it chose not to grant any to plaintiffs. And it did not fairly do so here,” the court said.


U.S. District Judge Paul Maloney said in the his initial injunction that other requirements on unvaccinated students such as mask-wearing are acceptable.

Sixteen athletes said they were denied a religious exemption to the university's vaccine requirement in order to play sports or ignored with no explanation by the school, according to the AP.

The court says the school will most likely lose if they go for a full appeal based on constitutional grounds.

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...exemption-from


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> *Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate
> 
> This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*
> 
> ...


It encourages more exemptions for various frivolous reasons and you must understand that has a serious downside unless they are forced to take alternative precautions to protect the greater rights of the American people.

You might say that 730,000 to 1,000,000 Americans have already been stripped of their rights.

edit: Do your realize that Putin is sympathetic to your opinion?


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> It encourages more exemptions for various frivolous reasons and you must understand that has a serious downside unless they are forced to take alternative precautions to protect the greater rights of the American people.
> 
> You might say that 730,000 to 1,000,000 Americans have already been stripped of their rights.
> 
> edit: Do your realize that Putin is sympathetic to your opinion?


he is more sympathetic to yours as Russians love mandates and treating the public like cattle, you probably want us to have serial numbers like the jews


----------



## skews13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> he is more sympathetic to yours as Russians love mandates and treating the public like cattle, you probably want us to have serial numbers like the jews



You already issued those numbers to 730,000 you gleefully led to the ovens.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> he is more sympathetic to yours as Russians love mandates and treating the public like cattle, you probably want us to have serial numbers like the jews











						Vladimir Putin says he does not support 'mandatory vaccination' against COVID-19
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin, on June 30, said he opposed introducing mandatory vaccination policy, a view that comes in contradiction to health experts.




					www.republicworld.com
				






> Russia, where Delta Variant has created havoc, has reported a total of 5,514,599  cases out of whom 5,000,393 have died while 4,889,450 have recovered.



As of June 2021.

Taken in it's proper perspective, he can make that statement by taking into consideration his country's experience at some particular time. 
In my opinion at least, but it's subject to change.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> edit: Do your realize that Putin is sympathetic to your opinion?


Translation: Russia recognizes greater freedoms than the Democrat Party


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Vladimir Putin says he does not support 'mandatory vaccination' against COVID-19
> 
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin, on June 30, said he opposed introducing mandatory vaccination policy, a view that comes in contradiction to health experts.
> ...


This really ought to tell you how far you have fallen, but I know it won't matter


----------



## liarintheWH (Oct 9, 2021)

skews13 said:


> You already issued those numbers to 730,000 you gleefully led to the ovens.



What a absolutely moronic thing to say.

Even for a goofy fucking liberal like you.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Vladimir Putin says he does not support 'mandatory vaccination' against COVID-19
> 
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin, on June 30, said he opposed introducing mandatory vaccination policy, a view that comes in contradiction to health experts.
> ...


that is for the public, we all know one can't do anything you want in Russia, unreasonable detention and arrests are the norm there


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

skews13 said:


> You already issued those numbers to 730,000 you gleefully led to the ovens.


Ovens? What the hell are you on about now?


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

skews13 said:


> You already issued those numbers to 730,000 you gleefully led to the ovens.


How fucking ignorant are you?  Dumbest motherfucker on this board for sure


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> that is for the public, we all know one can't do anything you want in Russia, unreasonable detention and arrests are the norm there


No country allows you to do anything you want, but I'm willing to dance around with you on Russia's incarceration rate as compared to your own country too.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> How fucking ignorant are you?  Dumbest motherfucker on this board for sure


Not quite that bad but he surely did walk right into a cement wall with that one.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 9, 2021)

I wonder if the judges were reminded that

ORANGE MAN BAD!


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Vladimir Putin says he does not support 'mandatory vaccination' against COVID-19
> 
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin, on June 30, said he opposed introducing mandatory vaccination policy, a view that comes in contradiction to health experts.
> ...




ROFLMAO, so you're saying out of a bit more than 5.5 million cases almost 10 million have died or recovered? And those numbers don't seem a bit hinkey to you?

.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 9, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> ROFLMAO, so you're saying out of a bit more than 5.5 million cases almost 10 million have died or recovered? And those numbers don't seem a bit hinkey to you?
> 
> .


I did notice what seems to be a misprint, or could be hinky as you suggest. Can you chase down the actual numbers for us?

That point is still secondary to Putin's remark on not forcing vaccines on the people at that particular time. He may have had to change his mind since.
Covid isn't a static pandemic and that's being ignored by Americans more than in other countries.

edit: Here's my best shot at Russia's deaths from Covid.









						Russia COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Russia Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> I did notice what seems to be a misprint, or could be hinky as you suggest. Can you chase down the actual numbers for us?
> 
> That point is still secondary to Putin's remark on not forcing vaccines on the people at that particular time. He may have had to change his mind since.
> Covid isn't a static pandemic and that's being ignored by Americans more than in other countries.
> ...




So how many shots are you going to give yourself before you figure you have something accurate.

.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 9, 2021)

liarintheWH said:


> What a absolutely moronic thing to say.
> 
> Even for a goofy fucking liberal like you.



Don't like goofy replies? Don't make shit for brains goofy statements.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Oct 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> It encourages more exemptions for various frivolous reasons and you must understand that has a serious downside unless they are forced to take alternative precautions to protect the greater rights of the American people.
> 
> You might say that 730,000 to 1,000,000 Americans have already been stripped of their rights.
> 
> edit: Do your realize that Putin is sympathetic to your opinion?


What greater rights are you referring to?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 9, 2021)

Will someone enlighten us as to what religion these people practice?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2021)

You’ll have to dig deeper to understand the pathologies of the catholic protection-racket mafia. Fau Chi is your model to study, as is the catholic JoeXi, simultaneously trafficking genuflectors across the Mexican border while his sleep-up, Kameltoe, watches In fascination


----------



## skews13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> Will someone enlighten us as to what religion these people practice?



The one where they don't give their children medicine, and just pray for them until they die religion.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 10, 2021)

https://www.health.nd.gov/sites/www/files/documents/COVID%20Vaccine%20Page/COVID-19_Vaccine_Fetal_Cell_Handout.pdf


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 10, 2021)

Donald H said:


> No country allows you to do anything you want, but I'm willing to dance around with you on Russia's incarceration rate as compared to your own country too.


Anyone that supports Roe vs Wade and mandates is a hypocrite


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 11, 2021)

The Uni still has the right to deny any scholarship benefits (IF the student in question in fact attending said Uni based on a athletic scholarship).  

Such an athletic scholarship requires the student in question to fulfill their contract or lose their scholarship.  

The Uni in question can deny dormitory residence and the right to eat in any Uni provided cafeteria, restaurant, cafe, sandwich bar or common eating area.  The Uni can also deny the students to classrooms, lecture halls, study hall or common library.

The Uni has a right to the student population, staff and visitors to their campus.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> *Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate
> 
> This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*
> 
> ...


It's good, but religion shouldn't even enter into an individual's free choice, at least in health issues. 
When the truth comes out about these vaccines , and it will.....the establishment flag wavers will pay dearly.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> It's good, but religion shouldn't even enter into an individual's free choice, at least in health issues.
> When the truth comes out about these vaccines , and it will.....the establishment flag wavers will pay dearly.


it should count if you believe in the constitution


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> it should count if you believe in the constitution


Since the Patriot Act was passed, 'they' have been operating outside of the Constitution already, as Edward Snowden and others revealed.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Since the Patriot Act was passed, 'they' have been operating outside of the Constitution already, as Edward Snowden and others revealed.


How so?   My rights have not been violated, anyone afraid of the Patriot Act must be hiding something


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Oct 11, 2021)

Donald H said:


> It encourages more exemptions for various frivolous reasons and you must understand that has a serious downside unless they are forced to take alternative precautions to protect the greater rights of the American people.
> 
> You might say that 730,000 to 1,000,000 Americans have already been stripped of their rights.
> 
> edit: Do your realize that Putin is sympathetic to your opinion?


GD are you fucking stupid Donnie

It is black and browns not getting it mostly you lying shitstain


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> anyone afraid of the Patriot Act must be hiding something


That's a common misconception.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Oct 11, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The one where they don't give their children medicine, and just pray for them until they die religion.


You don't even know shit fuck??

The Amish are an example. Your religion is your controlling government you retarded mother fucker

So brainwashed of a fool


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2021)

badger2 said:


> You’ll have to dig deeper to understand the pathologies of the catholic protection-racket mafia. Fau Chi is your model to study, as is the catholic JoeXi, simultaneously trafficking genuflectors across the Mexican border while his sleep-up, Kameltoe, watches In fascination


The only two Christian sects that have doctrine that doesn't allow vaccinations are the Dutch Reformed Church and the Christian Scientists. It's rather unusual just 16 members of the church in one school. They are odd groups. No other religious exemptions are allowed. I wonder if any of these boys had their childhood vaccinations, if they did that also rules out the exemption, it won't stand.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> That's a common misconception.
> View attachment 550711


not for me or anyone else not breaking the law


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> *Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate
> 
> This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*
> 
> ...


There are only two Christian sects that prohibit vaccinations; the Dutch Reformed Church and the Christian Scientists. It's odd to have 16 students in one school that  belong to either of these two sects. if any of those 16 students have their childhood vaccinations that would also negate the religious exemption order. I don't think these judges did their homework. You can't just say religious exception, it has to be documented in the church doctrine.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> *Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate
> 
> This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*
> 
> ...



Did these students have an exemption for all the other vaccines required by the school, or just this one?


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Stann said:


> There are only two Christian sects that prohibit vaccinations; the Dutch Reformed Church and the Christian Scientists. It's odd to have 16 students in one school that  belong to either of these two sects. if any of those 16 students have their childhood vaccinations that would also negate the religious exemption order. I don't think these judges did their homework. You can't just say religious exception, it has to be documented in the church doctrine.


Funny how many forgot Muhammed Ali, he did it to get out service.  Any hardcore Christian could claim exemptions, you don't get to tell me what my religion means to me.  There will be some unvaxxed that are much more wealthy after this


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> Funny how many forgot Muhammed Ali, he did it to get out service.  Any hardcore Christian could claim exemptions, you don't get to tell me what my religion means to me.  There will be some unvaxxed that are much more wealthy after this


You also know that some religious deferments were denied; I guess it depends on how important you are. I just looked up a legal stance on religious exemptions to vaccines. The involved parties have to show compelling evidence that their religion discourages vaccines. As I said only two church sects have doctrine prohibiting the use of vaccines. This case isn't going to stand if it's contested.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Stann said:


> You also know that some religious deferments were denied; I guess it depends on how important you are. I just looked up a legal stance on religious exemptions to vaccines. The involved parties have to show compelling evidence that their religion discourages vaccines. As I said only two church sects have doctrine prohibiting the use of vaccines. This case isn't going to stand if it's contested.


My Dad will not have to take it due to some health complication,  I wish I had not taken it as I have had a large bump below my right ear ever since the 2nd vaccine


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> My Dad will not have to take it due to some health complication,  I wish I had not taken it as I have had a large bump below my right ear ever since the 2nd vaccine


Life is messy, life isn't perfect. We all do the best we can. I hope you get that large bump below your right here checked out. Good luck. I've had cancer twice, and have one chronic serious condition plus I work in a nursing home I'm more or less had to get the shot but I want it to I wouldn't feel good about myself if I got the disease and spread it to any of the residents. Like I said we're all doing what we can.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Stann said:


> Life is messy, life isn't perfect. We all do the best we can. I hope you get that large bump below your right here checked out. Good luck. I've had cancer twice, and have one chronic serious condition plus I work in a nursing home I'm more or less had to get the shot but I want it to I wouldn't feel good about myself if I got the disease and spread it to any of the residents. Like I said we're all doing what we can.


there is not guarantee you will or won't spread it.  Anyone that talks or text while using a phone while driving is a hypocrite if they are carrying on about being vaxxed


----------



## Stann (Oct 11, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> there is not guarantee you will or won't spread it.  Anyone that talks or text while using a phone while driving is a hypocrite if they are carrying on about being vaxxed


All we can do is limit the prospects of spreading the disease. Yes it still possible I could get it and give it to the residents and hoping for the best sometimes you do all you can and hope for the best it doesn't work out that way so far we're doing okay. Good luck to you also.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 11, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Vladimir Putin says he does not support 'mandatory vaccination' against COVID-19
> 
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin, on June 30, said he opposed introducing mandatory vaccination policy, a view that comes in contradiction to health experts.
> ...


Let me guess. You blame a “Zionist conspiracy “


----------



## Donald H (Oct 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Let me guess. You blame a “Zionist conspiracy “


The minority Zionist faction among Jews are covertly involved with much more than meets the eye. Many Americans are already expressing their disdain of their tactics. 

Putin/Russia is driven to support Zionism in some part and it's probably worth exploring the reasons why. You may have some ideas too!


----------



## Donald H (Oct 12, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> GD are you fucking stupid Donnie
> 
> It is black and browns not getting it mostly you lying shitstain


Trump made it political and the deaths echo that.
But now it's obviously become an emotional issue for many Americans.
Merely suggesting the truth about what Putin has said at one particular point is enough to set off America's extremists.
America is going to be the last modern country to recover from the pandemic.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 18, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> *Appeals court rules in favor of student-athletes who sought religious exemption from vaccine mandate
> 
> This is great step in the right direction! This country was starting to feel Russian.-Ordinary Guy*
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as religious exception. Where is that found in Jamies 1:26 - 27 KJV?  No one is thinking of spinal health. I am not talking about bone crackers, or people who uses decompression or push down on the upper back. Precision, upper cervical Spesific only chiropractors are not like that. Use X Rays. Upcspine, NUCCA Upper Cervical Health Centers, TheSpesific. Wait 4 - 5 days after an accident.  Immune system function can improve up to 200 percent.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Oct 19, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> There is no such thing as religious exception. Where is that found in Jamies 1:26 - 27 KJV?  No one is thinking of spinal health. I am not talking about bone crackers, or people who uses decompression or push down on the upper back. Precision, upper cervical Spesific only chiropractors are not like that. Use X Rays. Upcspine, NUCCA Upper Cervical Health Centers, TheSpesific. Wait 4 - 5 days after an accident.  Immune system function can improve up to 200 percent.


of course there is a religious exemption and it is protected by the constitution, you might read before posting again


----------

